# Menopause & I.B. - I can help



## isabelle1954 (Jan 5, 2011)

I suffered with bloating, D and nausea and lost 20 pounds with menopause. Finally I agreed to go on elavil 20mg.(low dose anti-depressant, much higher doses for depression) I absolutely turned a corner and gained back all the weight. Hope I can help someone else who is suffering.


----------

